# Roll Out of New VAC Programs



## Rifleman62 (1 Apr 2018)

Received this email this morning. Address is VAC when compared with other VAC emails.



> ------------------------------------------------
> Please do not reply to this E-mail.
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



MY VAC Account has this notice:


> Please note that due to updates related to new programs and services available on April 1, the My VAC Account system will be unavailable beginning at 5:00am (EDT) Sunday. The system will be back up that afternoon, once the work is complete. We apologize for any inconvenience



I don't have any applications or reassessments pending. 

Anyone else receive this?


----------



## Rifleman62 (1 Apr 2018)

It's the roll out of the new programs eff 1 Apr: Veteran Family Program Expansion, Caregiver Recognition Benefit,  Education and Training Benefit, Career Transition Services Program.

Caregiver Recognition Benefit - 


> There are many new things about this benefit that you may want to know about. It is $1,000 (monthly), tax-free payment, paid directly to your informal caregiver to recognize the important role they play in your daily life.



Education and Training Benefit: I qualify for $80,000. Wonder if this school will qualify?

https://www.scotchwhiskyexperience.co.uk/training

Our Scotch Whisky Training School is the only whisky course that is recognized by the Scotch whisky industry.


 :rofl:


----------



## kratz (1 Apr 2018)

Rifleman62,

That course might qualify for the $5000 maximum self-interest training. Sadly, if you take that option, you forgo the $80,000 education.


----------



## Rifleman62 (1 Apr 2018)

I was joking. You obviously know more about the program than I. Have no intentions of using the $80K. Better used by the young.


----------



## brihard (1 Apr 2018)

For anyone released or considering release from the CAF, VAC has now published their policy for the Education and Training Benefit.

In short: With six years total CAF service, there will be a benefit of up to $40k to cover education. With twelve total years, there will be a benefit of up to $80k. This includes tuition, books, fees, and cost of living expenses. This is good for trades, college, university, CEGEP, etc. If you use some of your benefits now, you still have access to the rest later within a 10 year window of release. An education and training plan has to be submitted to VAC, and you have to show proof of acceptance to a program.

There is also a separate $5000 amount for certifications and acceditations that are typically much shorter in duration than a full program of school- lots of professional accreditations or license training would fall under this.

For reservists, Class B and C days count day for day. Each day of Cl A actually counts as 1.4 days, so Cl A is worth a bit more in the calculation.

You have to be released, you cannot still be serving reg force, reserve, rangers, or COATS. You may later re-enroll in the CAF after completing an educational period, and money paid out uder this benefit won't be clawed back. You don't 'refill the pot' either though when you eventually release again, unless in that new service you've crossed a new threshold, eg you then hit the 12 year mark for the additional $40k.

This is pretty friggin' huge.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/policy/document/2685


----------



## Teager (3 Apr 2018)

Just a note on this benefit that it is also available to veterans that may be incarcerated.


----------



## brihard (3 Apr 2018)

Teager said:
			
		

> Just a note on this benefit that it is also available to veterans that may be incarcerated.



Yup. Not a detail I'd have thought of, but good that they covered that.


----------



## Cwes (9 Apr 2018)

Has anyone heard about a member who releases and then re enrolls to gain the required 6 years? Would previous service roll of? Say the individual had 3 years previously and then chooses to re enlist another 3.


----------



## brihard (10 Apr 2018)

Cwes said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard about a member who releases and then re enrolls to gain the required 6 years? Would previous service roll of? Say the individual had 3 years previously and then chooses to re enlist another 3.



Absolutely it would. The calculation of service uses the formula laid out in S. 3 and 3.1 of the CF Superannuation Act- the law governing our pension. It is your total cumulative service including regular, PRes, Rangers, and COATS/CIC.


----------



## Kokanee (10 Apr 2018)

I'm looking forward to using the educational allowance and have an application pending already. However I have a buddy from my old Unit who is also released, being told by VAC that he cannot access this allowance as he is on their Voc Rehab program. Can't find anything in the Act or Regulations about this, can anyone shed light on this? Heard different? The same?

Thanks


----------



## brihard (10 Apr 2018)

Kokanee said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to using the educational allowance and have an application pending already. However I have a buddy from my old Unit who is also released, being told by VAC that he cannot access this allowance as he is on their Voc Rehab program. Can't find anything in the Act or Regulations about this, can anyone shed light on this? Heard different? The same?
> 
> Thanks



Correct. From the VAC policy on ETB that I linked above: 

63. The Education and Training Benefit cannot be paid during a Veteran’s participation in the Rehabilitation Service and Vocational Assistance Program or while eligible to receive the Canadian Forces Income Support benefit. However, an eligible Veteran could receive the Education and Training Benefit either before or after his or her participation in the Rehabilitation Services and Vocational Assistance program or is no longer eligible to receive the Canadian Forces Income Support benefit.


----------



## Kokanee (10 Apr 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Correct. From the VAC policy on ETB that I linked above:
> 
> 63. The Education and Training Benefit cannot be paid during a Veteran’s participation in the Rehabilitation Service and Vocational Assistance Program or while eligible to receive the Canadian Forces Income Support benefit. However, an eligible Veteran could receive the Education and Training Benefit either before or after his or her participation in the Rehabilitation Services and Vocational Assistance program or is no longer eligible to receive the Canadian Forces Income Support benefit.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## LetsDoMoreWLess (11 Apr 2018)

OK.  So, I see that the minimum requirements for Reg F is a min 7 years' service with min BMQ/BMOQ qualified.  As well, spouses/common-laws (with zero service) of a qualifying veterans are eligible.  And, as someone stated here, it does not matter if the veteran is currently incarcerated.

YET, I have over seven years' service and worked full time as a staff officer during the entire time, BUT I am not BMOQ qualified so therefore I do not qualify.  I was 3B rel with qualifying, service attributable injuries.  I was DEO, meaning that I used my own financial resources while I earned my degree.

I don't get this.


----------



## Rifleman62 (11 Apr 2018)

You could list all the relevant details of your service, attributable injuries, dates, record of employment (UER), PER's (all) which possibly stated that "this individual, although not BMOQ qualified, has been effortlessly employed as e.g. G1 Odds and Sods, a posn normally held by a Capt".

Send in an application will all info and see what happens. Possibly VAC did not consider your circumstances in the legislation. If all of your efforts fail, write your MP. In fact CC your MP stating that your circumstances appear not to meet VAC's criteria but you feel that you are falling between the cracks. 

I would do it now.


----------



## brihard (11 Apr 2018)

LetsDoMoreWLess said:
			
		

> OK.  So, I see that the minimum requirements for Reg F is a min 7 years' service with min BMQ/BMOQ qualified.  As well, spouses/common-laws (with zero service) of a qualifying veterans are eligible.  And, as someone stated here, it does not matter if the veteran is currently incarcerated.
> 
> YET, I have over seven years' service and worked full time as a staff officer during the entire time, BUT I am not BMOQ qualified so therefore I do not qualify.  I was 3B rel with qualifying, service attributable injuries.  I was DEO, meaning that I used my own financial resources while I earned my degree.
> 
> I don't get this.



Where are you getting those minimum requirements? Seven years does not appear anywhere- it’s six. I just read the legislation, regulations, and policy- there is no mention of BMQ/BMOQ completion for the Education and Training Benefit.

Curiosity compels me to ask- how did you hit seven years service without completing basic?


----------



## LetsDoMoreWLess (11 Apr 2018)

*Rifleman62*:  You offer a sound & reasonable COA.  Many thanks for your sensible and practical advice.  But, I am so very, very tired... 

*Brihard*:  Yes, I am INcorrect on the number of years... it *is* six years (vice seven).  (In earlier versions of VAC's intent before finalizing this it was seven. My bad.)  But, from my POV, six years or seven years, I am still over the threshold time-served requirement.  However, I should be more careful about posting incorrect information.  Regrets.

I am taking the incarcerated bit from this thread by a previous poster in this thread.  Always a dangerous move when using info from another user as fact...  

Folks:  this is what I am basing my info on, which was covered at a recent briefing at CFB Kingston. The basic training requirement is in para 5.  It is a direct copy & paste from the supplied PDF.  *Someone* took the time, care & attention IOT ensure that the below document went through Trans Svcs, which to me indicated that it isn't just some half-assed, last-minute "summary."

*VAC introduces changes to transition benefits*

A notable number of new and enhanced programs and services, provided by Veterans Affairs
Canada (VAC), are now operational as of April 1, 2018.

The new Education and Training Benefit (ETB) provides funding for college, university or a technical
education for Veterans who have been honourably-released since April 1, 2006 under the new
Veterans Charter. Veterans with six years of full time service will be eligible for up to $40 000 in
funding and those with at least 12 years of full time service will be eligible for up to $80 000.

Funding is intended to cover the costs of tuition, course materials, and some incidentals and living
expenses. It includes a maximum of $5000, from the total benefit, for short-term courses for personal
development. This could include courses such as small business boot camps or other continuing
education courses. Veterans will have up to 10 years following their release date to use their benefit.
This benefit is not available to members who elect to remain part of the Supplemental Reserve.

The redesigned VAC Career Transition Services program (CTS) will help individuals with their Career
Transition plan, including help with resume and cover letter writing, conducting a job search, and
interview preparation. These services are provided by qualified civilian career counsellors who have
an understanding of military life and culture.

Services are now available to Regular or Reserve Force CAF members who have completed basic
training, as well as eligible Veterans and survivors throughout their lives. Spouses and common-law
partners of Veterans are also eligible for these services until the later of either March 31, 2020 or the
second anniversary of the Veteran’s release date.

Other changes to VAC programs as of April 1 include expanded access to the Veteran Family
Program and the introduction of the Caregiver Recognition Benefit, the Veterans Emergency and
Veteran and Family Well-Being funds, and the establishment of a new Centre of Excellence on
PTSD.

These changes, along with the new Veterans Charter, expanded programming at Military Family
Resource Centres and existing services provided through the Joint Personnel Support Unit and its
Integrated Personnel Support Centres, are part of the ongoing commitment of the Canadian Armed
Forces and VAC to the well-being of serving members, Veterans and their families.

If you would like more information on these new benefits and services, check out VAC’s New and
Enhanced Benefits and Services.

------------

*ACC introduit des changements apportés aux indemnités de transition*

Anciens Combattants Canada (ACC) offre un nombre remarquable de programmes et de services, nouveaux et améliorés, qui sont maintenant accessibles en date du 1er avril 2018.

La nouvelle allocation pour études et formation prévoit un financement pour payer les frais d’études collégiales, universitaires ou techniques des vétérans qui ont été libérés honorablement depuis le 1er avril 2006, conformément à la nouvelle Charte des anciens combattants. Les vétérans qui comptent six années de service à temps plein seront admissibles à une aide maximale de 40 000 $, tandis que ceux qui comptent au moins douze années de service à temps plein seront admissibles à une aide pouvant atteindre 80 000 $.

L’aide financière permettra de subvenir aux frais de scolarité, à l’achat de matériel de cours, de même qu’aux frais accessoires et de subsistance des personnes admissibles. De plus, un montant maximal de 5 000 $ du financement total peut permettre aux vétérans de suivre à court terme des cours aux fins de perfectionnement professionnel. Parmi ceux-ci, mentionnons les cours intensifs pour propriétaires de petites entreprises ou d’autres cours d’éducation permanente. Les vétérans auront dix ans après la date de leur libération pour utiliser leur allocation. Celle-ci n’est toutefois pas offerte aux militaires qui choisissent de toujours faire partie de la Réserve supplémentaire.

Le programme restructuré Services de transition de carrière d’ACC aidera les personnes admissibles à préparer leur plan de transition de carrière, notamment en les aidant à rédiger leur curriculum vitae et leur lettre d’accompagnement, à trouver un emploi et à se préparer en vue d’une entrevue. La prestation de ces services est assurée par des conseillers en orientation professionnelle civils qualifiés qui comprennent la vie et la culture des militaires.

Les services sont maintenant offerts aux membres de la Force régulière et de la Réserve des FAC qui ont accompli leur instruction élémentaire, ainsi qu’aux vétérans admissibles et à leur survivant, et ce, tout au long de leur vie. Époux et conjoints de fait de vétérans peuvent également profiter de ces services jusqu’à la dernière des dates suivantes, soit le 31 mars 2020, soit deux ans après la date de libération du vétéran.

D’autres changements apportés à des programmes d’ACC entreront en vigueur le 1er avril, dont l’accès élargi au Programme pour les familles des vétérans et la création de l’allocation de reconnaissance pour aidant, du Fonds d’urgence pour les vétérans et du Fonds pour le bien-être des vétérans et de leur famille, ainsi que la mise sur pied d’un nouveau centre d’excellence sur le trouble de stress post-traumatique.

Outre ces changements et la publication de la nouvelle Charte des anciens combattants, l’amélioration de la programmation des centres de ressources pour les familles de militaires et la prestation de services existants par l’intermédiaire de l’Unité interarmées de soutien du personnel et les centres intégrés de soutien au personnel s’inscrivent dans l’engagement continu des Forces armées canadiennes et d’ACC visant à assurer le bien-être des militaires en service, des vétérans et de leurs familles.

Pour obtenir de plus amples renseignements sur ces nouvelles indemnités et ces nouveaux services, rendez-vous au site d’ACC portant sur les Services et avantages nouveaux et améliorés.


----------



## brihard (11 Apr 2018)

Right, so this is where it would be worth your time to read the actual VAC policy, federal regulations and federal legislation on the matter, as they are the actual source documents for what can and cannot be done, and how.

What you were quoting there is a press announcement, basically, and you're quoting a reference to a different service entirely- the Career Transition Services. That is not the same as the Education and Training Benefit.


----------



## LetsDoMoreWLess (11 Apr 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Right, so this is where it would be worth your time to read the actual VAC policy, federal regulations and federal legislation on the matter, as they are the actual source documents for what can and cannot be done, and how.
> 
> What you were quoting there is a press announcement, basically, and you're quoting a reference to a different service entirely- the Career Transition Services. That is not the same as the Education and Training Benefit.



Ack & thank you for sorting that out for me (or else sorting me out on that).  Me & my bad attitude will now exit this thread.  Cheers for everyone's patience.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Apr 2018)

[quote author=LetsDoMoreWLess] .

YET, I have over seven years' service and worked full time as a staff officer during the entire time, BUT I am not BMOQ qualified


[/quote]

I'm confused. Are you  saying you worked 7 years as a staff member as an officer cadet?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Apr 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I'm confused. Are you  saying you worked 7 years as a staff member as an officer cadet?



The Training System is full of malingerers and hanger-oners whom, if the service was smart, they would punt ASAP.  Instead, they sit around on PAT Platoons, BTL, etc being employed doing clerical work, general duties, etc for years.

RMC is full of these types of individuals as are places like CTC in Gagetown and Borden.  I've got one in Kingston, passed BMOQ four years ago, been on medical chit ever since.  Her file has over 200 hospital chits in it (mostly because she doesn't want to do any actual work) she is a toxic individual and has no interest in serving in the CAF but is more than happy to take a free degree.  She is coached by her Father, who is a disgruntled ex Sergeant, on what exactly to say and do to get exactly what she wants at all times.  She will most likely be medically released and get some sort of VAC payout lol.


Back on topic:

I've read the Policy and I find it interesting that you must be completely released from the CAF and you can't even be a Supp Res member.  So I'm wondering.... Is this an Education and Training Benefit or a Force Reduction Policy in the form of free money for getting out completely?  

I would probably join the Reserves if/when I leave the Reg Force which could happen as early this summer depending on how things play out in the next few weeks.  I'm not going to though if that invalidates my access to 80k of education funding.


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Apr 2018)

This is the issue that I'm pondering. I have two years, not counting any extension, to CRA. If I continue to serve I can't access the programme, but I'm not convinced just yet that I want to fully release.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Apr 2018)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> This is the issue that I'm pondering. I have two years, not counting any extension, to CRA. If I continue to serve I can't access the programme, but I'm not convinced just yet that I want to fully release.



I guess for your situation, you would need to judge is whatever you would do with that money worth more than two years of additional employment?

If you've already reached 35 years and top out the pension at 70%, maybe not.  

I can tell you that as a 31 year old man with plenty of time left to give any organization I work for, unless the CAF gives me what I asked for, I'm taking the money and running.  I would join the Res Force but not if I lose 80k money.  

Kind of funny how they want to grow the Res Force but can't make an exception for former Regulars  ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Apr 2018)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> Kind of funny how they want to grow the Res Force but can't make an exception for former Regulars  ;D



Why start now? As I understand it, it's already far easier for a civvie to become a reservists than for a Reg F member


----------



## Teager (12 Apr 2018)

Humphrey is it possible in your situation to fully release from reg force get the education benefit and then once approved enrol as a reservist? Enrollment is suppose to be rather quick nowadays anyway.

I believe that's D&B plan on how to get around it unless the policy covers that.


----------



## brihard (12 Apr 2018)

Teager said:
			
		

> Humphrey is it possible in your situation to fully release from reg force get the education benefit and then once approved enrol as a reservist? Enrollment is suppose to be rather quick nowadays anyway.
> 
> I believe that's D&B plan on how to get around it unless the policy covers that.



He definitely can. The policy allows reenrolment without penalty.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Apr 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> He definitely can. The policy allows reenrolment without penalty.



My understanding is as soon as you re-enroll, the funding immediately ceases.  It can be started again if you leave but you can not be enrolled in any service while you claim it.  If I'm going to school, would it not benefit the military if I remained in the service and kept relatively current in my trade/branch?  Do I have some corporate knowledge that could provide immediate benefit to the service?  

Treating the Reserves and the Regular Forces as one and the same is a nice thought but they aren't and will never be one and the same.


----------



## Cwes (20 Apr 2018)

Does anyone think this program may be clawed back? It looks similar to training an officer in ROTP, but cheaper. But I can't help but get the feeling that it is perhaps too good to be true for the long term. Any thoughts?


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Apr 2018)

Cwes said:
			
		

> Does anyone think this program may be clawed back? It looks similar to training an officer in ROTP, but cheaper. But I can't help but get the feeling that it is perhaps too good to be true for the long term. Any thoughts?


Its a horribly under funded program that'll run out of money before the next election. I wouldn't be surprised to see it disappear.


----------



## Clerk Wannabe (18 Jun 2018)

So far this has gone pretty much as I expected. A complete waste of time. 

I applied for the education benefit the day it was available. Didn't hear anything back after a month, it says that the applications can take up to a month so I didn't think much of it and sent in a message asking for a status update and got a stock response basically saying "yeah it'll take up to a month we're working on it just keep waiting". 

So I waited another few weeks, got busy with life, and before I know it I'm at 2 months since applying so I send in another message asking for a status update. They reply saying that somehow my application was received but somehow the department that processes the applications was never notified but they'll submit an urgent ticket to get it rectified. 

Then I get another message pretty much right away, which was encouraging, but it said "We have received your application and are processing it, which can take up to 4 weeks. 

I've asked other members and found that they already got it and are enrolled for semesters this past summer. But now it's too late for me to do the same and I'm going to have to wait till the fall semester. 

So yeah another shit show, honestly I have such low expectations for military administration and they always manage to surprise me anyway.


----------



## brihard (18 Jun 2018)

Clerk Wannabe said:
			
		

> So far this has gone pretty much as I expected. A complete waste of time.
> 
> I applied for the education benefit the day it was available. Didn't hear anything back after a month, it says that the applications can take up to a month so I didn't think much of it and sent in a message asking for a status update and got a stock response basically saying "yeah it'll take up to a month we're working on it just keep waiting".
> 
> ...



So you already applied for and got accepted to an educational program, right?


----------



## Clerk Wannabe (18 Jun 2018)

No, the application just asked if I was or not and the course I'm taking doesn't require you to apply and be accepted. It's a tech school so you just attend courses and apply for graduation.


----------



## brihard (18 Jun 2018)

OK, so you at least registered for a course and included that in the education and training plan you submitted to VAC, right? As the program policy states you're expected to?

You don't just apply for funding and they throw cash at you then you apply to school. You're expected to show VAC that you are accepted for / registered in a program or course and that the educational institution is on HRDC's list of educational or training institutions.

Here is the VAC policy on the ETB. You need to read it thoroughly.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/policy/document/2685


----------



## Clerk Wannabe (19 Jun 2018)

No, you apply for eligibility and when you're approved, you do the education plan, then they give you access to the funding. 

The paperwork I have from the application I submitted states "An eligibility decision must be made before you can submit an ETB plan". 

And from the link you sent me, completion of an ETB is not listed as a part of the eligibility criteria. It states that an ETB must be completed before the start of the PROGRAM, not before eligibility is determined (see para 21). And even if it were a requirement, that would (one would hope) have been a part of the application, which it is not.


----------



## TCM621 (19 Jun 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> OK, so you at least registered for a course and included that in the education and training plan you submitted to VAC, right? As the program policy states you're expected to?
> 
> You don't just apply for funding and they throw cash at you then you apply to school. You're expected to show VAC that you are accepted for / registered in a program or course and that the educational institution is on HRDC's list of educational or training institutions.
> 
> ...



So if you are correct, they want you to shell out money for admission, a plar and other fees before their willing to tell you if you are eligible? I don't think that is true and if it is, it's wrong.


----------



## kratz (19 Jun 2018)

When using the terms to refer to a benefit, it's good to be careful with what the words / abbreviations mean. This assists in making it clear what is being discussed:

ETB: Education Training Benefit (the entire program),
ETP: Education and Training Plan 

Yes. Under paras 32 and 33, a veteran must submit an Education Training Plan before any funding for the ETB are released. With some pro-active creativity, the required information for paras 32 and 33 do not require a PLAR to be started. So the only real up front expense, would be your previous school transcripts sent to the university / college and their admissions fee (save the receipts). Once accepted, use the school's course calendar to estimate: costs, time to program  completion and intended course descriptions. Update your file as changes become necessary. 

So up front costs are a few hundred dollars, but those are reimbursable once approved for the ETB.


----------



## brihard (19 Jun 2018)

Clerk Wannabe said:
			
		

> No, you apply for eligibility and when you're approved, you do the education plan, then they give you access to the funding.
> 
> The paperwork I have from the application I submitted states "An eligibility decision must be made before you can submit an ETB plan".
> 
> And from the link you sent me, completion of an ETB is not listed as a part of the eligibility criteria. It states that an ETB must be completed before the start of the PROGRAM, not before eligibility is determined (see para 21). And even if it were a requirement, that would (one would hope) have been a part of the application, which it is not.



First- my apologies. My tone sucked.

I just logged into MyVAC and checked out the application, and I now see what you mean. I just submitted an application myself basically to see what was involved; I may well be diving in on this a year from now, there's a program I intent to apply for, and if I get accepted I'll be releasing to access this benefit.

So from waht I now understand, you submitted this application and are basically waiting for the 'yup, you're good to go' decision, at which point you would register for a program or course(s) and submit your education and training plan.

From what it looks like to me, yes, this does mean you will incur costs before they approve and release funding. On the flip side, ETB comes with minimal criteria other than eligible service and being completely released, so as long as your education / training institution is recognized by the government, you should be set from there.

I would venture to guess that they are getting more demand for this than expected. I don't think they anticipated a bunch of people taking release specifically to access this benefit... I'd be curious to know what the numbers are.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Jun 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I would venture to guess that they are getting more demand for this than expected. I don't think they anticipated a bunch of people taking release specifically to access this benefit... I'd be curious to know what the numbers are.



Sounds like a good subject for a poll  :nod:


----------



## TCM621 (20 Jun 2018)

> I don't think they anticipated a bunch of people taking release specifically to access this benefit



I'll take things a blind man could see for 500, Alex. How could they not see that?


----------

